
Generate Media Queries for Specific Devices with This Simple CSS Tool - michael1990
https://www.elegantthemes.com/blog/resources/generate-media-queries-for-specific-devices-with-this-insanely-simple-css-tool
======
Spone
It's rarely a good idea to target specific devices with media queries. You'd
rather make sure that you website displays gracefully on any possible viewport
size. #futurefriendly

~~~
draw_down
+1

------
carsonjones
Oh! The irony! The elegant themes blog is not mobile friendly

[https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/?url...](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.elegantthemes.com%2Fblog%2Fresources%2Fgenerate-
media-queries-for-specific-devices-with-this-insanely-simple-css-tool)

~~~
guilamu
Yeah it's a shame, even more since Divi, their own Wordpress Builder is
incredibly powerfull and responsive.

------
petecooper
They're referring to:

[http://simplecss.eu](http://simplecss.eu)

------
bfred_it
If there's one thing you should not be doing with media queries is this.

You never need to target one device.

Your media queries should follow the content, not playing cat and mouse with
devices.

------
FreakyT
"Try this one weird CSS trick THEY don't want you to know about! Web
developers HATE him!"

